# hi from another newbie



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all  
been lookin on ere over the last 2wks   thought id better say hi 
dont really understand much of this esp the abreviations but some info has been helpfull 4 me

me n hubby av been tryin 4 a baby for 4yrs   
got referred 2  clinic 2yrs ago 
lots of blood test n sperm test no probs 
lap n dye last yr  no probs
started ball rolling 4 ivf end of last yr paper work n tests
been accepted 4  ivf treatment ( 1 free cycle ) wiv nhs
chose and looked at clinic few mnths ago
been and got all my drugs    and been told icis wiv my ivf  
now just waitin 4 my nxt period this month  
then gotta call nurse up wiv the date then she is gonna give me some dates 2 write down..............
well thats wot i know so far    

think i will be startin 1st lot of drugs 1st/2nd wk of jan......

really nervous  dont like injections  hubby said he will do it 4 me bless him 
really scared but happy very mixed feelins  but glad its ere its been a long journey but me and hubby av good family n mates and of course each other   

any info  would help but keep it simple please 
wot 2 do wot not 2 do  
any pain involved ouch i need 2 know wot is likly2hurt     im a wimp 
cheers girls in advance   merry xmas 2 all 

ps soz 4 going on   u wont see me write this much again it takes me ages 2 type...hence the txt words   

good luck 2 all going through this or similar


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Massive Hello Lisa..... 

This site is great hun, you'll find it so helpful not only the advice but the support is alwas here  this site has been my life line.....unfortunatley I didnt have access to this site during my last two ICSI tx  but it will come is very handy for my 3rd cycle... 

You will get used to all the abrevs....

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0......*follow this link and it will explain all the abrevs 

All I can say regarding you tx is to take each day as it comes, try not to look to far ahead and be kind to yourself....if you can, have some me time and try to relax  I know its easier said than done  Im a fine one to talk  but seriously IVF/ICSI is stressful enough so maybe try acupuncture, its helped lots of girls relax very good for stress levels, try to eat healthy just the usual really.....x You'll be fine.

I remember my 1st tx I was soooooooooo nervous, I was dreading the injections  but actually when it came to it....it was fine  after a couple of days it wasnt a problem, and even better if DP/DH is doing it for you  mine couldnt even watch me prepare my needles let alone do them for me  so I had to do mine myself 

You should have a look at Cycle buddies
*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167024.0....*they're all doing tx Dec/Jan.....its a great support to have during your tx afterall they each know how the other is feeling....x have a look 

All the very best of luck with tx ......x lots of love and LUCK     

xxx H xxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hiya hayleigh 

ta 4 ur reply  
saw on ur sig at the bottom u been tryin same time as me n been wiv ur dh 4 10yrs 2 like me
cant beleive so many peeps wiv so much in common  
thanx 4 the advice will prob read it a few times  again just to make sure it all goes in 
sorry 2 ear ur 2 tx didnt  work out but 3rd time lucky ay  lots of love n luck ur way hun 
when u startin ur 3rd cycle ??
will keep u posted n thanks again
xxx lisa xxx    
  av a good xmas


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

xxx lisa xxx, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on starting treatment soon! 
I see you have already found the Jan / Feb Cycle Buddies group and that's really the best place to ask all your questions about treatment and dos and don'ts. There's lot fo first timers there but there's lots of seasons pros too (like myself) who can offer you support and guidance throughout the process. Please do ask any quetions you have, no matter how small or trivial you think they are; there's no such thing as a stupid question and someone will inevitably know the answer.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Lisa and all
Just joined the site today - have been trying for a baby for 2 and a half years and started my down regulation injections on Monday! Quite a wimp at putting the needle in but so far so good - my only piece of advice is to ask your husband to put the liquid in quite slowly as it does sting a bit. Any other advice on the whole IVF/ICSI thing would be appreciated - it is our first cycle and I am filled with mixed emotions.
Bye for now
Natalie x[ color=purple][/color]


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

NatalieW said:


> Hi Lisa and all
> Just joined the site today - have been trying for a baby for 2 and a half years and started my down regulation injections on Monday! Quite a wimp at putting the needle in but so far so good - my only piece of advice is to ask your husband to put the liquid in quite slowly as it does sting a bit. Any other advice on the whole IVF/ICSI thing would be appreciated - it is our first cycle and I am filled with mixed emotions.
> Bye for now
> Natalie x[ color=purple][/color]



hi nat only joined yesterday
very new like u 1st time aint started yet 
waitin 4 my period then think its 21 days from that then should be startin this crazt time in my life 
like u i av very mixed emotions     
dont like injections needles   sting     dont like the sound of that 
well done u 4 sytartin d reg on monday   
how ya feelin hun 
wot u on 
soz u want answers 2 ay not more qestions
take care n keep us posted


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Lisa
Happy to answer questions - that part makes me feel like a may know what is going on . I am taking suprecur for DR - please don't worry to much about the 'sting' - I did own up to being a complete wimp!
On the note of waiting for your period to start - if you don't have a really reliable cycle accupuncture can help to bring on your natural bleed - I had it on day 12 and then day 25 and had a normal length cycle which is great for me and belive me day 21 soon arrives!
So far - doing fine and have been told that side effects are just really variable but have pre warned the family that i may be a little tearful and irritable over the festive season     - I guess I'll just wait and see!
Bye for now,
Natalie x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

NatalieW said:


> - I guess I'll just wait and see!


   That about sums it up Natalie  but it will all be worth it in the end hey!! 

Lisa....x Oh snap then  Yes! 4 long years  answering your ? I will hopefully be starting in Jan - ish....the sooner the better, cant wait to get going  .....GOOD LUCK honey.....x

You have great  too


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers 4 fast reply 
im sure lots more time spent on ere we will both b experts  
ive got my drugs already ere just waitin 4 start date hence waitin 4 period  and they r very regular should be in nxt few days early nxt wk defo 
21 days should fly it bein xmas time   

glad u r feelin good n av warned all       they will understand  
take care n av a good xmas    
speak soon 
lisa


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers  hayleigh 

me 2 start tx in mid jan   
just want get on wiv it now 2 stop me thinkin "wots it gonna be like injectin" or "how am i gonna feel"
sooner i start sooner we know ay   
good luck bak at cha


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all
only posted few times  Roll Eyes
tryin 2 read more n learn more  Idiot Grin Grin lol
My period arrived yesterday 

made the phone call n start dr on the 7th jan baseline scan is 19th jan
ec wk of 2nd feb Praying Praying this is all very new 2 me  Cry Hug

any tips on how 2 inject or where better 2 inject Huh? Huh?
think im takin burser Huh?Huh? any one know any side effects Huh? Huh?
does the baseline scan appt take long n wot do they do  Roll Eyes does it hurt Cry Cry

love 2 all n hope u all well n ready 4 xmas santa santa santa
Mmmbops Flower love from lisa Mmmbops Flower Mmmbops Flower


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa hon...x

'YAY' Hun on AF arriving and getting started  

RE: D/Regging and injecting.....I always injected in my tummy, its more fleshy and it slips in much smoother   its doesnt hurt one bit!! the anticipation is worse, once you've done a couple you'll be a pro   my last 2 tx I had to inject my D/R drugs but this tx I will be sniffing, put it this way I would much much prefer to inject   and this comes from someone who would never in a million yrs have been able to inject herself b4 IVF   so.....

My D/R was 'Buserelin' is that the same as you?? if so my side effects were.....well was a tad emotional   hot flushes and that was it for me really, Oh when you have your bleed whilst D/R beware it may be alot heavier than normal as it gets rid of everything....lining and all   your AF may be just normal but mine wasnt   but Dr assured that was normal.

My baselin scan didnt take long at all, they give you an internal scan to check you've down regulated.....then they will discuss stimming with you...i.e. doseage and how to administer and so forth.....sometimes poeple down fully down reg in the time given and may need to D/R for a little while longer, but its not usually a problem  

I hope this helps a little honey.....I'm no expert but have had two fresh ICSI tx and if I can help just giveme  shout...  

Lots of love and LUCK....x

Hayleigh...x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hiya    
ta 4 all that info   hayleigh
it has really helped   put my mind at rest  
some1 told me top of leg   or tummy  
sniffin sounds much easier   really not lookin 4ward 2 injectin or hubby doin it     
hows things ur end ??  
speak soon 
lisa xxx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa and Nat

Reading both your stories and experiences I am going to the hospital tomorrow (23rd) to pick up my drugs and start DR on 27th Dec.  1st time ICSI and going to share my eggs too so lets hope there are enough.....

Nat - how's the tx going? have you had any side effects? How long after DR is the baseline scan/Simms?

Lisa - We will be really close in terms of dates.... good luck with the DR...

hope we can keep in touch and hope your tx is successful.... sending you bubbles xx

Jo xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi there jojo35     

good luck 2moro gettin ur drugs n all the best 4 when u start dr on the 27th  
u must let me know wot they say bout injectin as i went n got my drugs 3wks ago but dont start takin em till the 7th   4gotten it already   might get another appointment 2 refresh myself on wot 2 do     

enjoy    xmas n feel free 2 post or pm any thing im sure we can all help each other n be new at it 2geva 2  

yes will defo keep in touch lots of love     
n baby dust ur way

lisa xxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

well ff last day 2moro then start my tx dr 7th jan        
decided 2 inject in my tummy   i think   
any1 talk me in2 defo doin it in tummy or defo not n thigh instead    help please   

love 2 all n happy new yr hopin 2009 is the yr 4 us all

xxx lisa xxx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Have posted in WWB today to wish you luck - but again all the best.  I agree with Hayley and her original comments.  I have not had any bruising or pain injecting in my tummy its really quite easy and only stings slightly when you first touch the skin otherwise I don't look and just push it all the way in.  Day 10 for me now so must be a pro now!!!!! Stick to your morning injections though hun as I told you I went for evening and it has been a nightmare regards to sleepless nights - am moving to morning injections from tomorrow.... 

Let me know how your first on goes x AF arrived yesterday so had to move basline scan to 14th... boo got to wait a bit longer - but suppose af coming on time is a good thing x
Speak soon
Jo x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers girls   
am injectin in the morns startin 2moro morn   
its ere so no goin back just cant wait till this time 2 moro nite .....
at least ill av done my 1st injection     
will post n let u know how brave i was   or not  

glad 2 ere ur a pro now good luck hun 
n yeah its good news af is ere 
is it a painful heavy 1 or normal   
c u all x x x x x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

mornin all        ive done it  
well hubby did    
my 1st injection god was i nervy    didnt sleep much either    
felt a bit weesy afterwards but am fine now  

just thought id let u all know how i got on n ta 4 advice when asked 
hope all ff r all good    
speak soon 
lisa xxx


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi lisa,

Well done! Glad your first injection went ok.  I've been using the cycle buddies part of the website which has been great for advice and seeing what other people are experiencing. I am also doing morning jabs and varying between my thighs and tummy as variety is the spice of my life (and I can't decide which is the most comfortable........ )

Jojo - sorry about very delayed response - good luck with the dr - I know its a pain to wait a bit longer, I had to dr for 23 days but you'll get there soon!

I am now on day 8 of stimulation and have my first stim scan on Friday so I am realllllllly excited to see how I am responding. If the massive belly and cramps are anything to go on I am hopefull...... 

Natalie


----------



## Sarnj (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello girls, 

I am new on here too, joined just yesterday. I started my "sniffing" of Suprecur on the 30th Dec so i think i am quite close in dates to some of you. I have to say im kinda glad that im sniffing rather than injecting at the moment although im not looking forward to the injecting part!!!    I have my first scan on the 21st Jan and am due my AF today, feel slightly more tender than usual, is this normal

Been really good reading your posts and has helped me as im really overwhelmed by all this but also excited!!! Strange feelings!!!

Good Luck to all. 

Sarnj xxx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa
Well done sweetie - hope it wasn't as bad as you had expected and you will sleep better tonight knowing it only takes a couple of seconds and its all done.  

Oh I am looking forward to another good sleep tonight!!

Natalie - wow day 8 - how's it all been with the stims? hopefully I will start at some point next week after the scan - as I am egg sharing the recipient has her scan on 20th so should be all systems go!! Tell me about the swollen tummy etc... have you had many side effects with the stim drugs?

Hi Sarnj - I think I can say we are also all on the WinterWonderbabes thread on cycle buddies - where there are lots of us all at similar stages you will find loads of info on there is has been great.  Just post to introduce and you soon get the hang of it although there seem to be so many of us in the same boat - comforting but also quite difficult to keep up with!!! Hope the sniffing has gone ok - I have been injecting and although I was dreading it - hasn't been too bad xx good days and bad xx  I am slightly ahead of you - have my baseline scan on 14th.  My AF arrived on Monday - bit heavier than normal but nothing out of the ordinary.  Stay in touch xx  Good luck with your tx sending you baby dust xx  

Catch up with you all on WWB I should think x
Jo


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there im another newbie to all this...

My husband and i have been trying for a baby for 2years now, but with out any luck,   
so we both did a home fertiliy test, my results were fine , but my husbands said he had to see his doctor   
So off to the doctor my husband went. 
The doctor sent my husband up to the hospital to leave a semen sample with them for testing. 
The results of the semen test from the hospital was that my husband "apparently has NO sperm or VERY LITTLE sperm in his semen".    We are both completely gutted. the letter also says my husband needs to go in for a blood test and to repeat the semen test in 2 months. 
My husband did his 2nd semen test a couple of days ago so we are still waiting to hear the results.   

I am so so so so scared we will never have our  baby.      

I have been doing some research on the internet and have found out that our doctor will only offer us using a sperm donor first of all, this is not an option for my husband, he doesn't want to use this option at all coz it will mean using someone else's sperm and my husband wants the baby to be his. 
So i continued my research and found out if you push your doctor for more we can have a treatment called ICSI where by using a needle they can find sperm in my husbands teste's, take the sperm out then take some of my eggs out and fertilise the egg in a pot which my husbands sperm, then 2 days later put the egg back inside my womb, with a 46% chance of a sucessful pregnancy. 
This treatment cost roughly £4,000 to £8,000 so unless we can have this treatment done on the NHS then there is no chance i will ever have the chance to love and hold my own child. 
I didn't find any other ways for me and my husband to have a child on the internet. 

What i need to know is what are our options for having our baby?? 
Can we still have our own baby by using the sperm in my husbands teste's? 
Is ICSI our only option 
Can we have treatment on the NHS?? What are the waiting lists like? and how do we find out if the NHS will fund us?


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

HI all,

Jo - the stimulation has been interesting! I expected the dr meds to cause me the side effects but it has actually been the stimulation drugs that have affected me more. I have quite a swollen tummy which is quite crampy - a bit like period pains. I have decided this might be a good thing and with every twang I keep thinking that my ovaries or womb are doing something exciting!   I am also really tired so am resting quite a lot. I am also drinking loads of water and have increased my protein which is supposed to help at this point so fingers crossed. How are thigs with you? Fab of you to be egg sharing - what an amazing thing to do for someone. 

Cleozulu - I have posted a reply under the waiting for ICSI thread as my DH has a very low sperm count.

Sarnj - welcome  ! I am not sure anything is normal in IVF world! However I am sure it is normal to feel more tender as your dr drugs are switching all your systems off. Don't sorry too much about the injections - they are not as bad as they sound! Good luck with your treatment,

Natalie x


----------

